# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Unemployment Club

## Dust_in_the_wind

For those that are desperately seeking work and aren't having any luck yet  ::'(:

----------


## Koalafan

Sign me up!  ::(:

----------


## Dust_in_the_wind

> Sign me up!



http://anxietyspace.com/forums/group.php?groupid=27

----------


## WintersTale

I'm in that club.

----------


## Denise

lol . Been there since late 2012

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

*raises hand*

I'm totally employable. Just don't make me talk to anyone. At all. Ever.

----------


## WintersTale

I went into computer programming and database management, because I assumed that I would be working with computers, and not people. 

This is not the case, though, because I am assumed to work on a team, give speeches, attend meetings, and answer customer service calls.

Is there any sort of career that doesn't involve people?  ::(:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I'm certainly in that boat, although needing employment but afraid to actively seek it out describes my situation better.

----------

